# babies for adoption NNY area



## gina84963 (Nov 1, 2014)

Here is the link to the petfidner account for my shelter. 
I hope I did this right!
Any questions or for more info you can contact me at [email protected]


https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30728801/


----------

